# What Watch Band Are You Wearing Today



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## my19

Well, same color scheme as your's, but with the basic blue-yellow-blue stripe.


----------



## hardline_42

Seiko 5 on red and blue NATO.


----------



## M. Morgan

Good question/topic. I'm wearing a solid navy blue J. Press watchband with some sort of straightforward Timex watch that I've had for a couple of years. I wear this band every day and don't own any others.


----------



## DFPyne

Vintage self-wind Timex and Red/Navy grosgrain band.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

My watch is a faux-military Timex from Target. I like it and it was about $30!

hardline - I never like that watch band on me, but I like it there.

DFPyne - That burgundy looks great against the gold. That c/w is going on my list.


----------



## LouB

Lavender/gray stripe NATO-style strap from American Eagle with an Easy Reader.


----------



## Topsider

DFPyne said:


> Vintage self-wind Timex and Red/Navy grosgrain band.


I'm intrigued. An automatic Timex? Awesome. I didn't know those existed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> I'm intrigued. An automatic Timex? Awesome. I didn't know those existed.


Timex has been around for a long time. Cheap quartz movements are much younger. If you ever find yourself in Waterbury, Connecticut, check out their museum, which has a great collection of (their) old watches. Probably going there when I was seven or eight is the reason I own four watches now.

As to the question, I'm wearing my Easy Reader on a CW band with a navy ground and twin red stripes edged in gold.


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Timex has been around for a long time. Cheap quartz movements are much younger.


Yeah, I know that. I have several vintage Timexes, but everything I've seen so far has been hand-wind.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> Yeah, I know that. I have several vintage Timexes, but everything I've seen so far has been hand-wind.


Oh, that makes more sense. It seems like they tried to play upmarket in the 1960s, it may date from around then.


----------



## DFPyne

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh, that makes more sense. It seems like they tried to play upmarket in the 1960s, it may date from around then.


I wish I knew, I only got it on eBay maybe 7 months ago. If I remember at the time I felt as if I overpaid, probably somewhere in the $40-$50 range, but it has character and I've grown attached to it.


----------



## Larsd4

Shell cordovan, SS buckle, Timex. Looks oversized here, but it's not.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today: Timex on Central.


----------



## P Hudson

Timex on Central. This is one of my favorite items because it is a great watch (despite the pic) that I purchased for $1.79. In terms of longevity and satisfaction, I don't own much that rates higher.


----------



## NMC

Timex on Central.


----------



## jwooten

Modified J. Crew Timex on Central


----------



## Trip English

How is it modified?


----------



## jwooten

I broke the second hand off somehow.


----------



## dkoernert

OCBD, what model Timex is the one in your last photo. Forgive me if I missed it, I am only 1 cup of coffee into the day.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today: Timex on Central.


That's what I've been wearing the last few days.


----------



## hardline_42

Seiko 5 Military on yellow and navy.


----------



## Stede Bonnet

Marathon (a dirty one by the looks of it) on Brooks Brothers:


----------



## eagle2250

hardline_42 said:


> Seiko 5 Military on yellow and navy.


Sir, you would fit right in in Ann Arbor, MI!


----------



## firedancer

I've had my Kelly green strap on since Saturday. I've only worn it twice though.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Aren't you guys ever worried about your spring bars failing with the frequency of strap changing? I had a spring bar fail once and I don't think I would have noticed had the watch not made an audible "thunk" as it hit the floor.


----------



## jwooten

M Go Crimson said:


> Aren't you guys ever worried about your spring bars failing with the frequency of strap changing? I had a spring bar fail once and I don't think I would have noticed had the watch not made an audible "thunk" as it hit the floor.


I don't have to take the spring bars out to change most of my straps. BB straps cause an issue, but they also fall apart quickly so I seldom use them.


----------



## hardline_42

M Go Crimson said:


> Aren't you guys ever worried about your spring bars failing with the frequency of strap changing? I had a spring bar fail once and I don't think I would have noticed had the watch not made an audible "thunk" as it hit the floor.


NATO straps don't require removing the spring bars. You simply slip the strap in behind them. It takes about 4 seconds to change one.


----------



## M Go Crimson

hardline_42 said:


> NATO straps don't require removing the spring bars. You simply slip the strap in behind them. It takes about 4 seconds to change one.


Well then, I think it's time I venture beyond leather straps/metal bracelets and get NATO straps for summer.


----------



## firedancer

^past time


----------



## Atterberg

Allow me to ask two questions:

1. Where do you find these nice looking straps?

2. What do you think of this watch as my first purchase? Edit: roman numeral version with blue hands. https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-M186S-Automatic-Designer-Watch-_p_21.html I've never had a watch I liked. They were all gifts.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Atterberg said:


> Allow me to ask two questions:
> 
> 1. Where do you find these nice looking straps?
> 
> 2. What do you think of this watch as my first purchase? Edit: roman numeral version with blue hands. https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-M186S-Automatic-Designer-Watch-_p_21.html I've never had a watch I liked. They were all gifts.


You will find a great variety of watchbands at www.centralwatch.com. A couple of reputable online watch retailers with a good selection are www.bluedial.com and www.ashford.com. To learn more about watches, try www.watchuseek.com.

My opinion on the watch you are thinking of buying is that I would rather purchase a watch with a recognized name, like Timex, or Rolex, or anything in between. But that is just me; don't let it influence your decision.


----------



## cecil47

hardline_42 said:


> NATO straps don't require removing the spring bars. You simply slip the strap in behind them. It takes about 4 seconds to change one.


Of course, the other benefit of a ribbon or NATO band is that if one spring bar does fail, the watch does not thunk to the floor, the other spring bar holds it on the strap.


----------



## P Hudson

Diver on central:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

M Go Crimson said:


> Aren't you guys ever worried about your spring bars failing with the frequency of strap changing? I had a spring bar fail once and I don't think I would have noticed had the watch not made an audible "thunk" as it hit the floor.


What you want to look for is watch bands w/o grommets. Watch bands with grommets require taking out the bar. Get w/o and living is easy.

dkoernert - I will have to check on the model, but I think it was made specifically for Target.That is where I got it They don't have this model anymore, but the Weekender model is pretty close.


----------



## P Hudson

I can't see this thread having much of a future! My choices don't expand much: pretty constant over the last 5 years and can't see much change in the next 10. My options are these:


----------



## M Go Crimson

oxford cloth button down said:


> What you want to look for is watch bands w/o grommets. Watch bands with grommets require taking out the bar. Get w/o and living is easy.


So far I've stuck with OEM croc and metal bracelets as well as a few from Hadley Roma that require removal of the spring bar. I haven't come across any leather or metal bands that don't require removal of the spring bars(except for that ridiculously horrid crocodile band from BB that had some sort of quick-change bar built in). I've considered the NATO/grosgrain/ribbon strap look before but never followed through, thinking that a watch would not be secure on such a device. So much for that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> I can't see this thread having much of a future! My choices don't expand much: pretty constant over the last 5 years and can't see much change in the next 10. My options are these:


Would you be willing to share the make and model of your dive watch? I've been thinking about saving for one, and yours looks great.

Atterberg, I don't like the dial much on that watch (too formal, I think). If I were going to rely on a single watch, I'd get the timex easy reader P Hudson has to the far left here (though I'd prefer the model I have, which has a date window but is otherwise identical), plus ribbon bands from Central Watch.


----------



## hardline_42

Atterberg said:


> 2. What do you think of this watch as my first purchase? Edit: roman numeral version with blue hands. https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-M186S-Automatic-Designer-Watch-_p_21.html I've never had a watch I liked. They were all gifts.


Sea-gull may not be as well known as some other brands, but they make good in-house movements and are probably the highest quality Chinese watches available. In fact, some Swiss manufacturers have been reportedly buying Sea-gull movements and adding just enough Swiss parts to be able to print "Swiss Made" on the dial and sell them at much higher prices. If you like the watch, buy it. You could do much worse. I'd suggest buying it from usseagull.com.


----------



## chilton

Hamilton Khaki Navy Automatic w/ Nato


----------



## NMC

hardline_42 said:


> Seiko 5 Military on yellow and navy.


Looks great, is that the blue dial?


----------



## P Hudson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Would you be willing to share the make and model of your dive watch? I've been thinking about saving for one, and yours looks great.


This might not be very helpful: it is an ADEC automatic, from 1995 or 1996. I believe that is a Seiko subsidiary. I bought it for function, not form, in that I was in the ocean at least once a week back then. It has served me well, and continues to be useful to me because I time my activity every day with it. At 200 meters water resistance it can withstand the rigours of my walks.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

M Go Crimson said:


> Aren't you guys ever worried about your spring bars failing with the frequency of strap changing?


If you claim that this has happened to you, I believe you. But no, I don't worry about it, since it's never happened to me. And I wear a watch every day, change straps not infrequently, and at least half the time the band isn't a NATO type (so the spring bars do have to be removed).

Again, not disputing your claim that it happened to you once. Just suggesting that despite you having "won the lottery" once, it's still a very uncommon occurrence. (And it took me 3 tries to spell "occurrence" correctly. That's one tricky word.)

But as we're heading into the warm weather part of the year here, I suspect I'll be wearing mostly NATO bands for the next 6 months or so. Not exclusively, no. But NATO bands just have something of a summertime air of casualness to them. They're like the beaujolais of the watch band world - perfectly nice, fun, informal. An excellent pairing with a relatively simple and inexpensive watch, like a Darch/Daich, and not so much with something like a vintage Hamilton tank watch.
-- 
Michael


----------



## P Hudson

Atterberg said:


> Allow me to ask two questions:
> 
> 1. Where do you find these nice looking straps?
> 
> 2. What do you think of this watch as my first purchase? Edit: roman numeral version with blue hands. https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-M186S-Automatic-Designer-Watch-_p_21.html I've never had a watch I liked. They were all gifts.


Best source of straps is Central Watch, online or at Grand Central in NY--but it is hard to find: my wife and I saw much of subterranean Manhatten searching for that place.

If you like the watch then my opinion shouldn't deter you, but since you asked, I'll give it to you. IMO it is not in the least bit trad in that it is 1) made in China and 2) a bit fancy. But then I'm a fan of cheap Timex watches, so what do I know?


----------



## Acme

Atterberg said:


> What do you think of this watch as my first purchase? https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-M186S-Automatic-Designer-Watch-_p_21.html


It looks nice, you should go for it! I agree with hardline_42, I think the Chinese make dependable, inexpensive automatic movements. I've had a couple inexpensive Chinese automatics, and never had a problem with them.

Watch out, though, once you go automatic you may never go back.


----------



## Topsider

L to R: Vintage (ca. 1950's) Timex, Easy Reader, Timex Ingersoll. Not sure who makes the straps. I bought them from a forum member a few years ago. They're really long, a little skinny, and have grommets.


----------



## hardline_42

NMC said:


> Looks great, is that the blue dial?


Thanks. It's a black dial.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> This might not be very helpful: it is an ADEC automatic, from 1995 or 1996. I believe that is a Seiko subsidiary. I bought it for function, not form, in that I was in the ocean at least once a week back then. It has served me well, and continues to be useful to me because I time my activity every day with it. At 200 meters water resistance it can withstand the rigours of my walks.


Thanks. I thought it looked a bit like one of the Seiko dive watches I'd seen online.


----------



## Hardiw1

Ordered a 5 pack of the central bands after seeing Phudson's on WAYWT. Pics to come after arrival.


----------



## M Go Crimson

12345Michael54321 said:


> If you claim that this has happened to you, I believe you. But no, I don't worry about it, since it's never happened to me. And I wear a watch every day, change straps not infrequently, and at least half the time the band isn't a NATO type (so the spring bars do have to be removed).
> 
> Again, not disputing your claim that it happened to you once. Just suggesting that despite you having "won the lottery" once, it's still a very uncommon occurrence. (And it took me 3 tries to spell "occurrence" correctly. That's one tricky word.)


Believe me, I was very surprised when it happened to my then 10 month old Omega. I was changing the straps maybe twice a week during the first few months before I settled into one band for the fall.


----------



## NMC

My Grandfathers WWII Waltham A17 on central


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is a very special timepiece, Sir. Thank-you for sharing it with us! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider

NMC said:


> My Grandfathers WWII Waltham A17 on central


Nice watch.

I assume that's an 18mm strap. That pic gives you a pretty good idea how small those vintage watches are compared to what we're used to wearing nowadays.


----------



## cecil47

NMC said:


> My Grandfathers WWII Waltham A17 on central


I have the same band on today, but with an old Rolex Oyster winder.


----------



## Topsider

Timex Ingersoll on American Eagle NATO.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

back to the every day band.

Topsider - Great pic and combo.

NWC - That is a great watch and a great keepsake.


----------



## NMC

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is a very special timepiece, Sir. Thank-you for sharing it with us! :thumbs-up:


Thanks!



Topsider said:


> Nice watch.
> 
> I assume that's an 18mm strap. That pic gives you a pretty good idea how small those vintage watches are compared to what we're used to wearing nowadays.


Thanks, I need to find the proper size band, the 18mm is a bit large on this watch.



oxford cloth button down said:


> NWC - That is a great watch and a great keepsake.


Thanks!


----------



## Hardiw1

NMC said:


> My Grandfathers WWII Waltham A17 on central


Thanks for sharing this picture. That's extremely cool, thinking of the history of where it's been. I can only imagine the stories if it could talk.


----------



## Hardiw1

Central


----------



## oxford cloth button down

O'connell's? This is by far my favorite, but I don't exactly remember where I got it. I have a few new bands coming! One of the few items that I can actually afford.


----------



## Topsider

Seiko SKX-007 on 20mm Central Watch strap.


----------



## TartanRetriever

*Love the SKX007*

Best quality/price in existence. I've got one on a WJean Super-Oyster. I wish there were a decent selection of 22mm grosgrain straps out there.


----------



## Topsider

I recently ordered this strap from Leatherman (the pic is from O'Connell's, but it's the same strap). It's 18mm. They have a nice selection. As it turns out, the straps I posted earlier on the three Timexes are also from Leatherman. I'd just forgotten.


----------



## Topsider

TartanRetriever said:


> Best quality/price in existence. I've got one on a WJean Super-Oyster. I wish there were a decent selection of 22mm grosgrain straps out there.


I have a couple of 22mm Zulu straps, but most of the other straps I wear on the Seiko are 20mm. They work OK, though.


----------



## Taken Aback

Topsider said:


> I recently ordered this strap from Leatherman (the pic is from O'Connell's, but it's the same strap). It's 18mm. They have a nice selection. As it turns out, the straps I posted earlier on the three Timexes are also from Leatherman. I'd just forgotten.


I suspected those were LM when I noticed the keeper (I've been looking at their selection lately), but I kept mum not knowing the extent of Central's selection. 

Are the grommets tight? I know some prefer the fused holes vs. grommets due to not having to remove the bar, but I always thought grommets extend the life of the band since the fused holes can fray sooner. The only downside would be loose grommets and no fusing leading to even quicker fraying.


----------



## Topsider

Taken Aback said:


> Are the grommets tight? I know some prefer the fused holes vs. grommets due to not having to remove the bar, but I always thought grommets extend the life of the band since the fused holes can fray sooner. The only downside would be loose grommets and no fusing leading to even quicker fraying.


None of them have fallen out so far, although it's one of those things that can happen eventually. I change them often enough that it keeps the "miles" low, so they'll probably last quite a while.


----------



## Patrick06790

INdulged in a new batch of straps from Central. They go get grubby after a few years.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I've really cut back lately on the superfluous watch straps that I used to have, I used to switch out daily and had a variety of colors. But after awhile it was too much for me.

Less is more, I only now wear watch bands with colors that have significance to me, military service colors, school or club colors - that is it. No more pink/green/yellow bands for me...

As far as them getting dirty, etc. I wash them in the dish washer and they smarten right up.


----------



## dkoernert

Now that I am aware that Leather Man makes watch straps, I am in trouble.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

American Eagle Cheapie...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

About Eliza B/Leatherman - You can request them w/o grommets. I have a couple on the way.The one I really want is still sold out, ugh.


Patrick - I like that tan w/ the burgundy stripe. I have been thinking about that one.

WouldaShoulda - Cheap is the best. I may have to actually go to a mall, haha.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> I recently ordered this strap from Leatherman (the pic is from O'Connell's, but it's the same strap). It's 18mm. They have a nice selection. As it turns out, the straps I posted earlier on the three Timexes are also from Leatherman. I'd just forgotten.


Hmm I wear the Leatherman belt that matches that quite often... and today I have on an Alynn tie of the same pattern. May need one of these. Too much?


----------



## ArtVandalay

I actually really like the American Eagle straps - they're pretty sturdy, albeit a bit on the long side. I ordered a batch of Central 18MM's a few months ago and rarely wear them. They just seem cheap and flimsy to me.



oxford cloth button down said:


> About Eliza B/Leatherman - You can request them w/o grommets. I have a couple on the way.The one I really want is still sold out, ugh.
> 
> Patrick - I like that tan w/ the burgundy stripe. I have been thinking about that one.
> 
> WouldaShoulda - Cheap is the best. I may have to actually go to a mall, haha.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ArtVandalay said:


> . I ordered a batch of Central 18MM's a few months ago and rarely wear them. They just seem cheap and flimsy to me.


IMHO, they tend to vary as I have noticed that not all of my bands from Central are the same weight and material.


----------



## Topsider

Tilton said:


> Hmm I wear the Leatherman belt that matches that quite often... and today I have on an Alynn tie of the same pattern. May need one of these. Too much?


I wouldn't wear any of them together. That would be too much.


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


> INdulged in a new batch of straps from Central. They go get grubby after a few years.


Nice selection. I was frustrated with mine getting dirty too, figuring that they probably contain a lot of nylon and that they are being discolored by a combination of grime and oil. The best solution for grime and oil on plastic is probably dish washing liquid, so I tried rubbing a drop into the band with just enough water to make the solution work. It cleans the band perfectly while robbing it of none of its color. In fact, cleaning the band removes a dull sheen, so the color is more vibrant after. I probably now invest about 30 minutes per annum cleaning my 10 central straps.


----------



## P Hudson

ArtVandalay said:


> I actually really like the American Eagle straps - they're pretty sturdy, albeit a bit on the long side. I ordered a batch of Central 18MM's a few months ago and rarely wear them. They just seem cheap and flimsy to me.


Thanks for your feedback. The fact is, Central's are cheap. As others have mentioned, some are thicker and more textured than others. I like mine a lot, and have worn them for years without mishap on a range of watches, at least one of which is heavier than average. I like some of the designs offered by other makers, but feel like Central offers a cheap, reliable product that, at $5 per, does everything I want it to. In the end, it is just a strip of cloth with holes in it. I'll have to look at the AE straps some time, though I'm not a fan of the company or its corporate image.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> I'll have to look at the AE straps some time, though I'm not a fan of the company or its corporate image.


Fortunately, there's no identifiable branding on the AE straps. They're just generic-looking NATO bands.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> I wouldn't wear any of them together. That would be too much.


I would never, but the collection could be solid.


----------



## chilton




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Citizen on NATO...


----------



## Patrick06790

Also on the cleaning front — I have just stuck them in the back pockets of chinos during washing. Amazingly I never lost one to the washing machine. The dishwashing soap idea is better, though.


----------



## Valkyrie

Patrick06790 said:


> Also on the cleaning front - I have just stuck them in the back pockets of chinos during washing. Amazingly I never lost one to the washing machine. The dishwashing soap idea is better, though.


I go even farther. I put them in the dishwasher, anchored between a couple of prongs on the upper level. I've been doing that regularly for some nylon ones that are probably 20 years old. They are soft and worn, but still function great.

And as everybody here probably knows, things are best (softest, drape well, look right, most comfortable) right before they completely disintegrate.


----------



## Essential

I'm loving the Timex Easy Readers. I have one myself but the strap I got from jcrew got frayed. I got the suede one from the store too but that one is hard as hell to keep snug on my tiny wrist. I really like their Mougin and Piquard watch though $425 seems to be a lot to spend. Cant wait till I get older so I can splurge on watches and up my watch game!


----------



## P Hudson

Essential said:


> I'm loving the Timex Easy Readers. I have one myself but the strap I got from jcrew got frayed. I got the suede one from the store too but that one is hard as hell to keep snug on my tiny wrist. I really like their Mougin and Piquard watch though $425 seems to be a lot to spend. Cant wait till I get older so I can splurge on watches and up my watch game!


If that is what you want to do, fine. But lots of us don't feel the need. I had two watches, one a Tag Heuer and one a Movado, but gave them to friends. I find it far more satisfying to wear my $1.79 ebay Timex. I have 4 watches I wear regularly, none of which cost more than about $35. If I remember correctly, The Millionaire Next Door reported that among millionaires, the preferred watch for women was Seiko and for men was Timex. Did I get that right, maybe I switched them? Fancy watches were reportedly worn mostly by people who want to LOOK like millionaires. To me they are like logos on shirts: I don't look down on someone who wants to go that route, but I prefer to do without.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Essential said:


> I'm loving the Timex Easy Readers. I have one myself but the strap I got from jcrew got frayed. I got the suede one from the store too but that one is hard as hell to keep snug on my tiny wrist. I really like their Mougin and Piquard watch though $425 seems to be a lot to spend. Cant wait till I get older so I can splurge on watches and up my watch game!


Ehh, I think watches offer some seriously diminishing returns, but that doesn't stop me wanting more. I want a Vostok Amphibia, which is a Russian dive watch with an automatic movement, goes for about $70. Maybe one day I'll also get one of those Seikos that look like a Cartier tank (following Trip English on tumblr is dangerous, he has one and it looks great).

As for really high end watches, I don't get it. I know a guy with a JLC Reverso, and though it's beautiful, I frankly can't imagine wearing two semesters of university on my wrist.

OCBD, that's the watch band I'm wearing today.

Quick question: what are some forum member's opinions of steel mesh straps?


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I know a guy with a JLC Reverso, and though it's beautiful, I frankly can't imagine wearing two semesters of university on my wrist.


You don't have to pay retail for a really nice watch. In fact, I never have. There are lots of bargains to be had in the secondhand market. Watch nuts are famous for buying things and then reselling them in nearly-unworn condition. Check out the sales forum on timezone.com. Most of the sellers there are trustworthy.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Hardiw1

Cheap eBay NATO


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> You don't have to pay retail for a really nice watch. In fact, I never have. There are lots of bargains to be had in the secondhand market. Watch nuts are famous for buying things and then reselling them in nearly-unworn condition. Check out the sales forum on timezone.com. Most of the sellers there are trustworthy.


Thanks for the tip. I'm not in the market for a watch right now, but when I am I guess I know where I'm heading.


----------



## Topsider

NATO from AE on Vietnam-era Hamilton handwind.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Topsider - Love it.

hardiw1 - That plain navy strap looks nice. I think I will be adding some solid bands to my collection in the near future.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## dkoernert

Topsider, I love that Hamilton!


----------



## Topsider

dkoernert said:


> Topsider, I love that Hamilton!


It's an issued MIL-W-46374B, and has ordnance markings on the back. Still pretty widely available, and not too costly (<$200). I prefer the "real thing" to the myriad copies out there (e.g., Hamilton Khaki, Benrus "WWII commemorative reissue," etc.) The old L.L. Bean field watches used to look pretty much the same as these, too. I had one of those back in the 80's, but it finally got some moisture in it and died.


----------



## dkoernert

Cool, thanks for the details!


----------



## NMC

Topsider said:


> NATO from AE on Vietnam-era Hamilton handwind.


Nice watch!


----------



## Topsider

NMC said:


> Nice watch!


Thanks!

Timex Ingersoll on Leatherman code flags.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Timex on Central. I like this band, it is fun!

Topsider - That code flag strap is pretty cool. I contemplated it during my last order. Maybe next time.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

So, I need some help. I got these bands from eliza b, but they are too long and maybe too narrow ( I thought they were 18mm, not sure now). What happens if I trim them? Will the band fray and erode quickly or will it be wearable? Thanks is advance for the help fellow watch band lovers!










Awesome selection of colors.










Is this too narrow? Will it slide around a lot.


















See, they are not adjustable, grrr.









This little piece of material prevents it from being able to being slipped on.


----------



## Tilton

OCBD: You should be able to trim them and burn the edges to prevent fraying. I would use a soldering iron; an open flame is a bit too uncontrollable and will leave you with a crooked edge. Just draw a line with a pen/pencil and trace it with your soldering iron, going very slowly. FWIW, All the watch bands I have are Orvis, which have small brass rivets on each hole, preventing them from being slipped on. I have to take out the pins each time I change them. Thus, I rarely, if ever, change them more than seasonally.


----------



## dkoernert

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ehh, I think watches offer some seriously diminishing returns, but that doesn't stop me wanting more. I want a Vostok Amphibia, which is a Russian dive watch with an automatic movement, goes for about $70. Maybe one day I'll also get one of those Seikos that look like a Cartier tank (following Trip English on tumblr is dangerous, he has one and it looks great).
> 
> As for really high end watches, I don't get it. I know a guy with a JLC Reverso, and though it's beautiful, I frankly can't imagine wearing two semesters of university on my wrist.
> 
> OCBD, that's the watch band I'm wearing today.
> 
> Quick question: what are some forum member's opinions of steel mesh straps?


Not sure if you are looking for an older Vostok, but there are a ton of them on Etsy. This post got me curious about them so I snagged one on Etsy. Can't wait to get it and start collecting some straps!


----------



## matt.e.

This thread makes me want to start wearing a watch again. I'm really liking the Timex Easy Reader and for about $30 I may have to go to Target to buy one this week.


----------



## Hardiw1

A band that can't be slipped on and off is a deal breaker for me. Thanks, I was going to grab some of those. +1 on melting edges. I have done that to a few cheap eBay NATO bands. Cut it long for a practice run then cut to correct length.


----------



## Tilton

Repp: JEEZ, how much are these JLC Reversos?! I can only seem to find used prices, which are expensive, but not mind blowing (2-6k). 

On second thought, are we talking two semesters of private school costs or two semesters of public school costs? The difference could potentially buy a base-model Volvo V50.


----------



## blue suede shoes

matt.e. said:


> This thread makes me want to start wearing a watch again. I'm really liking the Timex Easy Reader and for about $30 I may have to go to Target to buy one this week.


You might want to check out www.timex.com. The selection is many times greater than a dealer and they have discounts now and then.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Update - Those watchbands are 16mm and it says so on the site (5/8th in). I am just bad at math. Ugh. Anyone ever tried a 16mm band on 18mm watch?

Tilton - Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Taken Aback

blue suede shoes said:


> You might want to check out www.timex.com. The selection is many times greater than a dealer and they have discounts now and then.


You get what you pay for. The Easy Reader is around the same price point as the Weekender, and the latter is certainly crap. It's better to try some of the field watches from Orvis/LLB, although your best bet is to save up for something better.

Today's low-end Timex is sitting at the bottom of tomorrow's trash can.


----------



## Topsider

Re: the Leatherman/Eliza B straps, they're a little narrower than 18mm, but work just fine for me. I wouldn't recommend performing any sort of "surgery" on them, as you'll probably just ruin them. The grosgrain ribbon in the photos you posted will not take as kindly to heating or flame as some other nylon straps might.



Tilton said:


> Repp: JEEZ, how much are these JLC Reversos?! I can only seem to find used prices, which are expensive, but not mind blowing (2-6k).


Sounds about right. I paid around two grand for mine a few years ago on the secondhand market (a Reverso Grande Taille in stainless, similar to the one pictured below). It's one of the simpler models. More complicated movements or precious metals will run you more.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> Re: the Leatherman/Eliza B straps, they're a little narrower than 18mm, but work just fine for me. I wouldn't recommend performing any sort of "surgery" on them, as you'll probably just ruin them. The grosgrain ribbon in the photos you posted will not take as kindly to heating or flame as some other nylon straps might.
> 
> Sounds about right. I paid around two grand for mine a few years ago on the secondhand market (a Reverso Grande Taille in stainless, similar to the one pictured below). It's one of the simpler models. More complicated movements or precious metals will run you more.


2k isn't bad for a quality watch. I wear a hand-me-down Thin-O-Matic or a Victorinox Cavalry, evidence that I'm certainly not watch nut. However, averaging tuition over number of courses per year, that watch comes out to less than half the cost of one class. All things considered, it's a better investment to buy the watch.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> Not sure if you are looking for an older Vostok, but there are a ton of them on Etsy. This post got me curious about them so I snagged one on Etsy. Can't wait to get it and start collecting some straps!


Very cool. I'll have to check that out on Etsy. Here's a great article about the construction: https://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html

Tilton, I guess I over-estimated what a Reverso goes for. I think the price I'd heard was for some special edition or precious metal. I do attend a public university, so two semesters of my tuition is about a Volvo away from, say, two semesters at NYU.


----------



## dkoernert

Great read YRR, thanks for that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

dkoernert said:


> Great read YRR, thanks for that.


No problem. I'm actually citing that article in a term paper I'm writing, as an example of the Soviet approach to industrial design.


----------



## Tilton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Very cool. I'll have to check that out on Etsy. Here's a great article about the construction: https://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html
> 
> Tilton, I guess I over-estimated what a Reverso goes for. I think the price I'd heard was for some special edition or precious metal. I do attend a public university, so two semesters of my tuition is about a Volvo away from, say, two semesters at NYU.


Makes sense. Sometimes I wonder if I would come out ahead in the long run putting the cost of undergrad into an IRA and becoming an electrician. Sadly, I probably would.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tilton said:


> Makes sense. Sometimes I wonder if I would come out ahead in the long run putting the cost of undergrad into an IRA and becoming an electrician. Sadly, I probably would.


Plus if you were an electrician, you might be able to justify a Rolex Milgauss. :smile:

But yeah, I took my reduced earning power into consideration before deciding on art school. That's also part of why I'm attending a state school; I wanted to minimize my debt.


----------



## Topsider

Tilton said:


> 2k isn't bad for a quality watch. I wear a hand-me-down Thin-O-Matic or a Victorinox Cavalry, evidence that I'm certainly not watch nut. However, averaging tuition over number of courses per year, that watch comes out to less than half the cost of one class. All things considered, it's a better investment to buy the watch.


In most cases, you shouldn't consider watches an investment. I can't speak to the value of higher education in this day and age. 

That being said, I didn't buy any "nice" watches until I had finished school and had a "real" job.


----------



## Tilton

Topsider said:


> In most cases, you shouldn't consider watches an investment. I can't speak to the value of higher education in this day and age.
> 
> That being said, I didn't buy any "nice" watches until I had finished school and had a "real" job.


Depends on how one defines an investment. A car is debatably an investment; while it constantly depreciates, it does afford one mobility and, depending on your location, is necessary to earn a living. Education is/was an investment in that it pays dividends over the course of a lifetime. Now, however, you may lose less money buying a watch than you would have had you shelled out for a private education. But, grad school is the new undergrad and undergrad is the new high school diploma, I suppose.

Oh, and I'm finished with school and have a real job. While I wouldn't have been hired without a degree, I have no doubt I could do my job without a degree.


----------



## matt.e.

blue suede shoes said:


> You might want to check out www.timex.com. The selection is many times greater than a dealer and they have discounts now and then.


Thank you for the link, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Tilton said:


> But, grad school is the new undergrad and undergrad is the new high school diploma, I suppose...While I wouldn't have been hired without a degree, I have no doubt I could do my job without a degree.


Truth bomb.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tilton said:


> Makes sense. Sometimes I wonder if I would come out ahead in the long run putting the cost of undergrad into an IRA and becoming an electrician. Sadly, I probably would.


That's what smart kids that couldn't "afford" college used to do.

They turned out OK.

Not a sad story at all!!


----------



## Tilton

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's what smart kids that couldn't "afford" college used to do.
> 
> They turned out OK.
> 
> Not a sad story at all!!


No, it isn't. My job is actually in public policy concerning work force development. It is quite staggering to look at the number of unfilled positions that have been open for months - or years - because people choose to go to college instead of taking a trade/vocational job. Like I think I mentioned before, I know people that went directly from high school into the workforce and earned 50% more than I earn with a BA from a very reputable school. That's the issue - college isn't supposed to be affordable to everyone and not everyone should be cut out for college. When you think (like OWS does) that a college education is a natural right of every American, you get a society where almost everyone with a degree will think he is too good to work in skilled labor - but those are necessary jobs to keep American running. The ease with which one can gain access to higher education these days will cause major problems in the vocational fields and, as such, in the America workforce as a whole in 20-40 years. There is a gray tsunami right now as older folks with vocational skills leave the work force and we're going to be hurting when there's no one to fill the gaps.

/rant

Back to watch bands: no camera, but I've got this on a Victorinox Cavalry today


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Blue on blue on blue.


----------



## Taken Aback

I didn't get much response in the trad question thread, so perhaps I should ask here since it's related:

Has anyone tried straps with PVD-coated hardware? Does it last?


----------



## statboy

Taken Aback said:


> I didn't get much response in the trad question thread, so perhaps I should ask here since it's related:
> 
> Has anyone tried straps with PVD-coated hardware? Does it last?


No. After some sweat or a pool it starts to turn. But I just polish it all off. Comes off pretty easy, even right after buying the strap.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks for the info.


----------



## statboy

Hamilton Thin-o-matic with a NATO-style band.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

Is the thin-o-matic vintage or contemporary??


----------



## hardline_42

Taken Aback said:


> I didn't get much response in the trad question thread, so perhaps I should ask here since it's related:
> 
> Has anyone tried straps with PVD-coated hardware? Does it last?


TA, I've stuck to polished and matte hardware on my straps so I can't speak from experience. Take this with a grain of salt. PVD is not a coating but a method for applying a coating. The thin film is applied to the base metal in such a way that it forms a molecular bond. It's not going to flake off. The problem is that, since the film is so thin, scratches that go through to the base metal are fairly common. Once that happens, you can't just polish it out. The item would have to be recoated. Just in looking at the matte hardware on my NATO straps (which hide wear pretty well), I have a feeling that the corners of the keepers (where they "square off") would get pretty beat up on a PVD strap.


----------



## statboy

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> Is the thin-o-matic vintage or contemporary??


Not one of the new ones that they started re-making. But its also after Hamilton switched to Swiss instead of US manufacturing. But perhaps all thin-o-matics were Swiss, I'm not sure when the switch happened. Its 10k gold-filled. Haven't done enough research to figure out when exactly it was made. I think 60s or 70s.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks for the additional info/advice. I took the chance on some eBay NATO straps that were available in PVD/Non-PVD and chose the latter. The basic Central Watch style of straps (of which I have a couple) seem too flimsy for me to want to buy again. I've had the clasps on those bend a bit, and wanted better striped bands for some time. Hopefully these will fare a bit better, although Central Watch _still_ has NATO ones with slightly better looking hardware.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A little matchy, but whatever.


----------



## hardline_42

^^ That's not matchy. I once wore my yellow and navy NATO with a navy, yellow and white regimental tie (same colors but totally different stripe scales) and a coworker asked me (without a hint of sarcasm, mind you) if I had purchased them as a set.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

statboy said:


> Not one of the new ones that they started re-making. But its also after Hamilton switched to Swiss instead of US manufacturing. But perhaps all thin-o-matics were Swiss, I'm not sure when the switch happened. Its 10k gold-filled. Haven't done enough research to figure out when exactly it was made. I think 60s or 70s.


Thanks.

It's nice!!


----------



## Atterberg

Does anyone have experience with this Timex T2N691? I prefer its sharp look to the easy reader. Would it be suitable for the nato style bands you all are sporting?

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Color-Strap-Collection-Black/dp/B005LBZV0C/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Atterberg said:


> Does anyone have experience with this Timex T2N691? I prefer its sharp look to the easy reader. Would it be suitable for the nato style bands you all are sporting?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Color-Strap-Collection-Black/dp/B005LBZV0C/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


If I wore a watch that big, I'd look like I was trying to pick up satellite. :icon_smile: Of course, my skinny wrists shouldn't influence you too much, but here's my theory.

That's 46 mm, and it takes a 20 mm band. I'd say most on this thread have watches between 36mm-40mm, with perhaps a few wearing 42mm sports watches. We almost all have 18mm wide bands, which are the most widely available. You'd have a hard time finding bands for that watch, and though the face design could work well with trad clothing, the case size is, to be blunt, too much. That's just my opinion, of course, but down that road lies Panerai.

OT: Is the plural of Panerai "Panerae"?

(EDIT: I ought to mention that my tounge was firmly in my cheek the whole time I was writing that post, though I am serious about the sizing advice)


----------



## Atterberg

That's a good point. Another site I saw it on said the case is 42mm, not 46, but the band is still 20. Oh well.


----------



## Hardiw1

J Crew


----------



## Walter Denton

Eliza B


----------



## Taken Aback

How's that Darch holding up?


----------



## Walter Denton

Taken Aback said:


> How's that Darch holding up?


It's the best $.99 watch I've ever owned. :wink2:

Actually, it has worked perfectly for 5 months now.

I call it the "poor man's Timex".


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Hardiw1

SALE


----------



## Topsider

Hardiw1 said:


>


Leather?



Hardiw1 said:


> SALE


Wow. Real regiments.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ cheap eBay NATO


----------



## Taken Aback

Seiko 5 > eBay'd NATO > bear claw.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

As it was The Ascension on Thursday I've been at home since Wednesday evening, and like all true gentlemen I never wear a watch at home. I shall put a watch on again on Monday morning prior to leaving for work.


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Topsider

Earl of Ormonde said:


> like all true gentlemen I never wear a watch at home.


That's a new one...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Topsider said:


> That's a new one...


New for you maybe. Known to others for decades.


----------



## Reldresal

Now that I know it, I will ignore it. At least I am still one true Scotsman.


----------



## Topsider

Earl of Ormonde said:


> New for you maybe. Known to others for decades.


So, how's that work, exactly? Do you take your watch off when you walk through the door? Do you just keep it with your keys? Is there a certain length of time that it may remain on your wrist once you're home (a "grace period" of sorts) before the rule is broken? What if you're only going to be home for a couple of hours, and are planning to go back out? Is this a weekend-only rule, or a daily thing?

Sounds pretty complicated, to me. If I were you, I'd just check the time on my cell phone (er, "mobile") and eschew wristwatches altogether.


----------



## crs

Taken Aback said:


> Today's low-end Timex is sitting at the bottom of tomorrow's trash can.


Respectfully, I disagree. I bought a Timex field watch a few months ago for less than $30 shipped from Overstock, and all I can say is that I have been in no hurry to send the Hamilton Khaki in for repairs. Am I aware that the Hamilton is probably the better-made watch? Yes I am. Am I aware that the Hamilton is the more impressive brand? Yes I am. Am I aware that some non-Trads probably laugh at people who wear a Timex? Again, yes. Do not care. The Timex looks better than the Hamilton. And in my experience, a Timex lasts at least four years before something other than the battery goes wrong and then you simply replace it. I can't crab about the Hamilton dying because I paid only $80 for it on Overstock in 2006 or 2007, but it's not like it outlived the warranty by two decades.

Timex is this one:

https://www.zappos.com/product/7911718/color/200?zfcTest=fw:0

Hamilton is this one:

Both nice-looking field watches, but entirely subjectively I enjoy the Timex's brass case just a tiny bit more than the Hamilton's stainless steel, so this one I likely would pay to have repaired if I am unable to acquire another one when the time comes.


----------



## Topsider

crs said:


> Respectfully, I disagree ... in my experience, a Timex lasts at least four years before something other than the battery goes wrong, and in that case you simply buy another.


Sounds to me like you agree, unless you actually think that by "tomorrow," Taken Aback literally meant 24 hours later, which I doubt was his intent.

Point is, you don't service a Timex in hopes of passing it on to the next generation. It's a disposable watch. Love it for what it is, don't bemoan it for what it isn't.

As an aside, if I were to buy a Hamilton Khaki (and the only reason I haven't is that I already have too many similar watches), I wouldn't buy the quartz. The mechanical or auto are much better values. Plus, you can service them.

"Servicing," where most quartz watches are concerned, typically consists of either replacing the battery or replacing the movement. The latter is frequently cost-prohibitive once the watch is out of warranty.


----------



## crs

Topsider said:


> Sounds to me like you agree, unless you actually think that by "tomorrow," Taken Aback literally meant 24 hours later, which I doubt was his intent.
> 
> Point is, you don't service a Timex in hopes of passing it on to the next generation. It's a disposable watch. Love it for what it is, don't bemoan it for what it isn't.


I could have quoted his recommendation that the person instead buy an LL Bean or Orvis field watch. If you are going to buy a quartz field watch, there is really no good reason not to buy the Timex. I could not resist the deep discount on the Hamilton, but in hindsight I do not consider it an especially brainy move on my part. There's no way I would pay double or triple the price of the Timex for an LL Bean or Orvis. They are not legacy watches, either.


----------



## Taken Aback

Go ahead. I'll stand by that too, despite their own decline.

I spoke figuratively, but barely. My poor experience with the Weekender (Stem & crown jumped ship during an average day's wear) was a firsthand account, and that watch is comparable to the Easy Reader that was discussed. Although I wouldn't experiment with it, the Expedition you reference sells at a slightly higher price point, and may have a reflective increase in quality. It may not be quite as low-end as the aforementioned models, but my experience reaffirmed my overall brand estimation of Timex's modern build quality.


----------



## crs

Taken Aback said:


> the Expedition you reference sells at a slightly higher price point, and may have a reflective increase in quality.


Fair enough. I have not had the watch long enough to endorse it here for the long run, but I really love this particular Timex so far. Very pleasantly surprised by the heft and the case's color.

I am one of those rare people who still uses a watch to tell time and my job is extremely deadline-oriented -- and even if it weren't, I am anal-retentive about being prompt -- so quartz is the way to go for me. I understand the appeal of mechanical watches to others (and I even have an old Timex windup that I seldom use because it's not accurate enough for my everyday needs).

Too, I want a watch that doesn't call attention to itself. Especially if it's a cheap watch.

Maybe it's the pure stubbornness of a former adolescent spurned -- a girl dissing my Timex in high school in the 1970s -- but I have been a frequent customer. I had to be in Waterbury recently for a burial and it nearly killed me when I had to drive past the museum without going in (my wife and her dad would have never let me forget it if I had suggested pulling over). I never knew there was a museum. Probably not worth a special trip two states away, but someday Waterbury, someday:

https://www.timexpo.com/


----------



## Yoyo Coo

*Colour the life*

i really like the signature you quote, So, wearing a watch is also a way to enjoy our life in a different way, actually it's a best method for us to plan our life and color the life! And here's my watch. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...83215694.27507.100003731009007&type=1&theater


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Topsider said:


> So, how's that work, exactly? ?


It works fine for me, as it did for my father, and many other people I know. It's actually very simple, when I get home I take my wallet and phone out of my trouser pockets and take my watch off. Next morning I put stuff in my pockets and put my watch on. Very simple. I thought most people did that.

Also, add to the equation that I only wear leather straps and on old swiss watches, so unlike many of these chaps with metal bracelets I don't wear my watches in the shower.


----------



## Yoyo Coo

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ That's not matchy. I once wore my yellow and navy NATO with a navy, yellow and white regimental tie (same colors but totally different stripe scales) and a coworker asked me (without a hint of sarcasm, mind you) if I had purchased them as a set.


 Your coworker has a sense of homour. I'm just wondering the effect in whole.


----------



## Drew Bernard

1948 Hamilton Wesley on a Central Watch strap.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Drew Bernard said:


> 1948 Hamilton Wesley on a Central Watch strap.


Very nice, I have exactly the same Guards Division strap on my manual Russian Poljot.


----------



## dkoernert

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Very nice, I have exactly the same Guards Division strap on my manual Russian Poljot.


Poljots are Swiss? I thought you only wore Swiss watches with leather straps?


----------



## Bjorn

dkoernert said:


> Poljots are Swiss? I thought you only wore Swiss watches with leather straps?


???...


----------



## dkoernert

Bjorn said:


> ???...


\

Misread of his previous post, nevermind


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

dkoernert said:


> Poljots are Swiss? I thought you only wore Swiss watches with leather straps?


I mostly wear Swiss watches and mostly with leather straps, I also have several Russian watches, I also have some steel bracelets, I also have some Nato straps, I also have some German and Japanese watches, I also have 3 pocket watches on chains. My previous comment was for effect in relation to showering not a comment on my watch collection.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Also, add to the equation that I* DAILY *wear leather straps and on old swiss watches, so unlike many of these chaps with metal bracelets I don't wear my watches in the shower.


Word changed for clarity (as hyperbole seems for some at least to be a dying and unforgivable art)


----------



## Taken Aback

The other day:

_That Seiko again on new uni stripe oxford band. (eBay-acquired)_

Today:

_USSR Raketa 24-hr World on US NATO. (Knottery-acquired)
_
I suppose the latter could be symbolic of the US undermining Russia, or Russia on top, but it's lost to me.


----------



## Hardiw1

Taken Aback said:


> The other day:
> 
> _That Seiko again on new uni stripe oxford band. (eBay-acquired)_
> 
> I suppose the latter could be symbolic of the US undermining Russia, or Russia on top, but it's lost to me.


Great band! I want...


----------



## wwilson

Hardiw1 said:


>


Gotta find a band like that before the first home game...WDE!


----------



## Topsider

$16 Calfskin NATO from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## Taken Aback

This thread slipped my mind for some reason. A shame that I've already oversaturated the board with my pale wrists.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Navy AE NATO on Timex.


----------



## MicTester

Taken Aback said:


> _USSR Raketa 24-hr World on US NATO. (Knottery-acquired)
> _


And now you have me back on ebay. Placed bids on four, hoping to win at least one.


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice watch, my friend.



Topsider said:


> $16 Calfskin NATO from Crown & Buckle.


Nice, a quick review? Looks nice.


----------



## Hardiw1

wwilson said:


> Gotta find a band like that before the first home game...WDE!


Unfortunately that band is red, not orange, and navy. Sorry for poor quality pic. BUT this one is All Auburn All Orange!

By J Crew


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I wear the same watch and watchband _everyday_... No longer do I wear or endorse the wearing of different bands to suit the dress of the day, etc. It is too affected of a look... I now put watchbands in the same league as repp ties. The stripes must have a meaning, either a school, service or a club. There must be an affliation, otherwise it won't do...










Here is my Orvis watch with a nice chip in the crystal, worn with a Navy/Gold band which I don't remember where I bought it from at least five or six years ago...


----------



## Topsider

EastVillageTrad said:


> I wear the same watch and watchband _everyday_... No longer do I wear or endorse the wearing of different bands to suit the dress of the day, etc. It is too affected of a look


But...nobody looking at your watch will know that you didn't swap the band out that day, will they? 



> The stripes must have a meaning, either a school, service or a club. There must be an affliation, otherwise it won't do...


So, what's the blue and gold one mean?

IMO, unless other people can read the "code," there's no sense sending out coded messages. To paraphrase Sigmund Freud, sometimes a stripe is just a stripe.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Beat Navy!!


----------



## Camaro

Haven't wear anything today, because my current watch is broken, but i got a very good idea what i will buy later just by seeing so many great watches in here!


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Beat Navy!!


See, I thought it meant the Univ. of Michigan.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Captain America

I've got on a 1970s Bulova Sea King automatic on a green, yellow and blue strap. There's a lot to be said for buying an old automatic, over a more expensive "cheap" Timex.

I have no idea how to put photos on this page, so I'll have to pass on that. Does your image need a web host?


----------



## pusso

I'm wearing a diamond set Kutchinsky (oversized) with a pale pink dial and a pink baby crocodile strap.

My only other watch is a steel Technomarine diving watch, although I don't dive!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This one works well with univ. stripes imho.


----------



## ArtVandalay

OCBD - are those last two Central?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Art - The one above is. The one from Aug, 17th is from O'Connells. It looks like it is back in stock, too


----------



## Captain America

I'm wearing that strap (from the picture immediately above) along with a 1979 Timex automatic. 

It's funny. I bought both separately off of ebay, just to bring back memories of the time I wore the very same setup back in the late 80s or early 90s, just banging around with the cheapo timex. The only thing missing are specks of paint on the watchband!

I'd love to send a picture, but my camera doesn't focus close (as far as I can tell) and I don't know how to stick a photo into this phorum.


----------



## seathingie

My every day watch, made by Longines in 1951, has the original dial. I am thinking of buying a shell cordovan NATO strap for it. I also like alligator/crocodile but that may be too formal-looking for this sport watch.

Additionally, this is my first post here although I read the forum avidly. I especially enjoy the "shell game" and the "for sale" sections and appreciate your fine advice throughout the forum.

Seathingie
San Francisco


----------



## ArtVandalay

A&S Strap. I like! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Captain America

Today it's a $10 blue-faced "Carriage" wristwatch (the cheap line by Timex) paired with a $4.50 navy, red, olive green and avocado striped strap. Good combination.

I'm trying to whittle this down as cheaply as possible. I was stunned at the cheapness of the modern Timex lines---$30-35 for junk. And getting a kick out of finding quality automatic watches for less than this and pairing them with a nice nylon strap. My killer combination so far was the free watch band I got (a seller gave it to me) and a free watch (a friend gave to me, about 25 years ago, deploring my cheap Timex and nylon strap!).


----------



## navyblazer

Swiss army watch Cavalry model with a vintage BB ribbon strap in orange white and blue:










http://imgur.com/jGaOK

Sorry about the fuzzy camera phone picture, I'll try to take a better one.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Today - black leather on my 1950 Swiss Revue-Sport.


----------



## Captain America

Hey navy blazer, I like that yellow strap. My Pulsar tank watch would look good on it.


----------



## LouB

My new (to me) Timex, recently received from eBay, on a central Watch strap. Runs slow, so I will need to have it serviced.


----------



## ChrisSweet

From a bunch of old straps I got off the Bay. Various stripes, still attached to the cardboard backing sheet they were hung on in a shop.


----------



## AldenPyle

Tried the Smart Turnout straps. Much better than Press or the Bros.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Not wearing a watch today, served at Mass this morning & then put winter wheels on the car, then straight into the garden to prepare for winter.


----------



## qwerty11

Love the watch.



EastVillageTrad said:


> I wear the same watch and watchband _everyday_... No longer do I wear or endorse the wearing of different bands to suit the dress of the day, etc. It is too affected of a look... I now put watchbands in the same league as repp ties. The stripes must have a meaning, either a school, service or a club. There must be an affliation, otherwise it won't do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Orvis watch with a nice chip in the crystal, worn with a Navy/Gold band which I don't remember where I bought it from at least five or six years ago...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LouB - Great Timex. I am jealous.


----------



## navyblazer

My new-to-me swiss 17 jewel bulova automatic on a central watch grosgrain black and red strap. It keeps perfect time but the time changing is a bit stiff so I'll probably take it in for a clean & oil.


----------



## Dockside

Lovely combo!


----------



## Captain America

How does one post a photo?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Captain America said:


> How does one post a photo?


I upload pictures to tinypic, and then copy/paste the IMG code link into my post.


----------



## Barnavelt

I always have thought this was a neat thread and I saw that it had not been active for a while so I thought I would post my first pic. Cheapie Timex from the Goodwill on a band from fleabay.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

navyblazer said:


> My new-to-me swiss 17 jewel bulova automatic on a central watch grosgrain black and red strap. It keeps perfect time but the time changing is a bit stiff so I'll probably take it in for a clean & oil.


I really really like that watch!

Barnavelt - Nice combo. thanks for bringing the thread back. I have been lazy keeping my watches on my favorite bands. I am looking for a new watch, so, maybe I will be back soon!


----------



## srivats

Olive NATO on my new Seiko skx013 diver:


----------



## Barnavelt

Once again I was riding along as a passenger, admiring my own layering, and thought I would post a picture. The watch in question is a quartz "Bel Air" which is obviously Rolex inspired. My parents bought it for me when I graduated from high school and it sat in a drawer, dirty, banged up and with a dead battery, for a number of years. When I started getting some watch bands I dug it up and got a new battery. It feels good to wear it again.

Please excuse the rub marks on my camel hair! I have to get the sleeves lengthened on most of my jackets and as everyone knows camel hair is particularly unforgiving in this respect.


----------



## Captain America

https://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y533/DunlopMax200G/IMAG444_zpsebf33a78.jpg

Here goes my first shared photo.

It's a cheap Timex automatic from the 70s. The second one I have had of this make; the first came out of my grandfather's junk drawer and I wore it to pieces. Brings back good memories.


----------



## emb1980

My favorite: Speedy on a Hodinkee leather strap that is perhaps the most buttery-soft piece of leather I've ever found.


----------



## Captain America

https://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y533/DunlopMax200G/IMAG000108-08-00_zps34c13b5b.jpg


----------



## DMB

I wear this one on the steel bracelet most of the time, but still enjoy slapping on a nylon strap now and then.


----------



## MrDowntempo

My Rolex with a custom Europelli shell cordovan #8 strap.


----------



## Captain America

https://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y533/DunlopMax200G/IMAG0012_zpsccf86575.jpg

here's my deal today; old Caravelle diver and tennis sweater.


----------



## tocqueville

Tan leather on my Stowa, with super trad Brooks OCBD and Jpress tweed.


----------



## Captain America

very elegant, very nice.


----------



## tocqueville

srivats said:


> Olive NATO on my new Seiko skx013 diver:


I love my 013. Maybe this summer I'll finally put it on a Bond.


----------



## Captain America

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/DunlopMax200G/media/IMAG0001_zps2b77c8e2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## mayostard

Where are people getting new once-piece bands? The stuff that I see is all overly-militarized nato-style with the keeper and basically in a very limited range of colors.

I'm looking for stuff more like this:


----------



## rsgordon

Your link even mentions "Brooks Brothers" where I have bought several of the exact bands shown in the picture. They are rather thin and sporty but my abuse of them causes slight stretching and they are visibly damaged. I also don't like those so much because they are 16s (I think) whereas my everyday watch is better served by an 18. 

I have recently been getting mine from H Stockton (Atlanta only) or the thicker and meatier J Press bands which can easily be thrown in a dishwasher.


----------



## mayostard

rsgordon said:


> Your link even mentions "Brooks Brothers" where I have bought several of the exact bands shown in the picture.


yes, but they don't sell them currently (or at least, not on the website). so does anyone else make a comprable item?


----------



## rsgordon

I encourage you to visit one of their stores or outlets whenever it is convenient to you.


----------



## pld

My favorite source:

​


----------



## mayostard

pld said:


> My favorite source:


----------



## rsgordon

mayostard said:


> yes, but they don't sell them currently (or at least, not on the website). so does anyone else make a comprable item?


https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...?dwvar_600F_Color=DKRD&contentpos=2&cgid=0232


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> I wear the same watch and watchband _everyday_... No longer do I wear or endorse the wearing of different bands to suit the dress of the day, etc. It is too affected of a look... I now put watchbands in the same league as repp ties. The stripes must have a meaning, either a school, service or a club. There must be an affliation, otherwise it won't do...
> 
> Here is my Orvis watch with a nice chip in the crystal, worn with a Navy/Gold band which I don't remember where I bought it from at least five or six years ago...


Well my old Orvis watch finally bit the dust, so I dug out this Barbour watch that came free w/ my Beaufort about six years back, on a NATO band I bought in Singapore.










And I reiterate my statement; No longer do I wear or endorse the wearing of different bands to suit the dress of the day, etc. It is too affected of a look... I now put watchbands in the same league as repp ties. The stripes must have a meaning, either a school, service or a club. There must be an affliation, otherwise it won't do...


----------



## srmd22

Most people pick striped "rep" ties based on colors, regardless of whatever traditional association they might have. Same with plaids. Definitely with watch bands ( I have a drawer full of natos). And that is how it should be.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

srmd22 said:


> Most people pick striped "rep" ties based on colors, regardless of whatever traditional association they might have. Same with plaids. Definitely with watch bands ( I have a drawer full of natos). And that is how it should be.


Agree to disagree, and I prefer to think I am in the right.


----------



## rsgordon

EastVillageTrad said:


> Agree to disagree, and I prefer to think I am in the right.


I also disagree with you. In my personal opinion you are correct, I wear a navy and gold band because of Georgia Tech, but as for "most people" I highly doubt they think about anything more than "does it look cool". I mean if you change your watch band every day it is bordering impossible to have some association with them all.


----------



## mayostard

rsgordon said:


> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...?dwvar_600F_Color=DKRD&contentpos=2&cgid=0232


thanks. I'm not sure why I couldn't find them when I searched.


----------



## Captain America

OK. I agree with the idea that it comes across as a bit tense if you're changing your band every day or if you make your band match whatever it is you're wearing that day.

That's a bit of overkill; that kind of nervous anxiety will kill you and some may see you as insecure.

With respect to colors of stripes, it's America. We don't have a tradition of military regimental rep stripes, as far as I know. So whatever colors you like. . . they're just COLORS. The substitute, a pale one, is wearing your Olde College Colors. But I'm just not that rah-rah and Big-Tenny and not Ivy-y either. I suppose it's nice.


----------



## srmd22

Captain America said:


> OK. I agree with the idea that it comes across as a bit tense if you're changing your band every day or if you make your band match whatever it is you're wearing that day.
> 
> That's a bit of overkill; that kind of nervous anxiety will kill you and some may see you as insecure.
> 
> With respect to colors of stripes, it's America. We don't have a tradition of military regimental rep stripes, as far as I know. So whatever colors you like. . . they're just COLORS. The substitute, a pale one, is wearing your Olde College Colors. But I'm just not that rah-rah and Big-Tenny and not Ivy-y either. I suppose it's nice.


Exactly. Why constrain yourself to only a couple of colors with stripes because of some old, past association? Defies common sense.


----------



## Reldresal

Why should the line be drawn at watchbands? Why not only pick shirts in the same manner?

This "rule" seems much more anxiety-ridden and affected than just picking something you like.


----------



## rsgordon

Reldresal said:


> Why should the line be drawn at watchbands? Why not only pick shirts in the same manner?
> 
> This "rule" seems much more anxiety-ridden and affected than just picking something you like.


With your assessment, anxiety-ridden seems to apply to the other team too. Having a collection of bands that you change out consistently to match your outfit is as extreme on the other end of the spectrum as believing in color allegiances. But so what?

I think watchbands are just a nice hobby. I like seeing these posts. If something is fun I don't think it needs to be justified any further.


----------



## Reldresal

rsgordon said:


> With your assessment, anxiety-ridden seems to apply to the other team too. Having a collection of bands that you change out consistently to match your outfit is as extreme on the other end of the spectrum as believing in color allegiances. But so what?
> 
> I think watchbands are just a nice hobby. I like seeing these posts. If something is fun I don't think it needs to be justified any further.


I don't think the other side is necessarily anxiety-ridden. No more than matching socks or a tie indicates anxiety imo.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I guess it is an old school tradition in the Northeast that is lost on most. Too bad, the little details of the Gentleman seem to fade with time...


----------



## P Hudson

EastVillageTrad said:


> I guess it is an old school tradition in the Northeast that is lost on most. Too bad, the little details of the Gentleman seem to fade with time...


Do you conclude then that those of us who studied in the UK shouldn't wear a striped band?


----------



## mayostard

EastVillageTrad said:


> Too bad, the little details of the Gentleman seem to fade with time...


https://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/grandpa_simpson_yelling_at_cloud.jpg
maybe they don't fade, they just change.


----------



## Tilton

There's a reason this thread isn't stickied and it is not because of the above internet argument.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Seiko Orange Monster on an orange NATO strap








The watch is a relatively new acquisition but the orange strap has been sitting in a drawer in my nightstand for a year or two. I had bought it to use with another watch but had ordered the wrong size... So there it sat until I came across it yesterday evening when doing some cleaning.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

EastVillageTrad said:


> I guess it is an old school tradition in the Northeast that is lost on most. Too bad, the little details of the Gentleman seem to fade with time...


Perhaps this is correct. But then, there are probably many from the 7th Hussars who are wondering why you are wearing their G10 watchband. Not to mention the Naval Academy and the boy scouts.


----------



## AshScache

Someone posted something about a deal on Seiko watches-- I can't find the post-- can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## nerdykarim

AshScache said:


> Someone posted something about a deal on Seiko watches-- I can't find the post-- can anyone enlighten me?


Was it my post in the eBay thread? I use that thread as a de facto "Trad discounts and deals" thread as well. I think the deal has expired, though.

I received a new NATO strap in the mail today; my old Hammy will live on this for the next few months.


----------



## Brio1

The proper term is "strap". :icon_study:


----------



## Reldresal

Disrupting an "old school" tradition (with nylon?), I changed my "strap" to solid navy today from navy/gray. I never went to Georgetown, but I did walk by it once. I was once a cub scout/webelo so I think I can safely wear solid navy. 

I'd like to propose we police ourselves here by posting our straps (call them bands and you are o-u-t) and immediately following identify our relationship to those colors. For some reason we will not do this with socks, towels, blankets---indeed anything else, but maybe ties...I have heard rumors of tie inquisitors roaming the halls.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Topsider

nerdykarim said:


> I received a new NATO strap in the mail today; my old Hammy will live on this for the next few months.


That looks a lot like the original "Bond" strap (details here: https://rolexblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/real-james-bond-watchstrap-comes-to.html).


----------



## Corcovado




----------



## EastVillageTrad

Reldresal said:


> Disrupting an "old school" tradition (with nylon?), I changed my "strap" to solid navy today from navy/gray. I never went to Georgetown, but I did walk by it once. I was once a cub scout/webelo so I think I can safely wear solid navy.
> 
> I'd like to propose we police ourselves here by posting our straps (call them bands and you are o-u-t) and immediately following identify our relationship to those colors. For some reason we will not do this with socks, towels, blankets---indeed anything else, but maybe ties...I have heard rumors of tie inquisitors roaming the halls.


Hear hear! All I am saying is what I prefer to do and believe is right. If you get ruffled by it, then so be it...


----------



## Corcovado

Since I just posted I'll chime in with my relationship to the colors on the strap: I really really like blue, but yellow and I are just friends.


----------



## Reldresal

Corcovado said:


> Since I just posted I'll chime in with my relationship to the colors on the strap: I really really like blue, but yellow and I are just friends.


:biggrin:


----------



## WarrenB

Form Function Form Chromoexcel Strap/Timex Grey Weekender

Maybe a little fashion forward for the trad forum but I like it alot.


----------



## Captain America

That's a very nice looking Timex. Is it loud (I ask because that's a common concern). It does look good.

In other news, today I wore an inexpensive quartz octagonal watch on a red/white/blue strap.


----------



## WarrenB

It's a little loud but unless you are alone with it in a completely quiet room (bedroom or office), you will never hear it. I keep my timex watches in my nightstand drawer because of the noise but I can't hear them in there.

Here's todays...Orvis Watch/Navy and Red Strap


----------



## moncur

Today I wore my Brooks Brothers ribbon watch with a green/navy/yellow/red strap.. Does anyone else have this same watch?? The reason I ask, is because I have never seen anyone else wear one.


----------



## mr7864

For the life of me, I don't ever remember "nato" straps in the sixties when I was a youngster (with 3 older brothers). That's about the last time I wore a Timex too. What I remember were leather, tons of "Speidel" types, and a few all-metal bands.


----------



## Dapperman1994

I love wearing Timex, they're simple and cheap. Currently I'm wearing a nice silver Movado


----------



## ran23

After getting a Seiko 5 tan face, I had to get a better band, a $13.00 alligator bay band gets a lot of comment now.


----------



## jimw

I bought this not so much for its 'trad-ness', but I think it works nonetheless. I hadn't heard of the Bertucci brand, and even though its powered by a quartz movement, it is American-made, and seems built like a tank. I mostly wanted a robust field watch to wear around at the gym and the yard, and this has fit the bill so far. I changed the band to a thinner ribbon - not quite wide enough, but I don't get scrutinized too much!


----------

